# Fischbabies



## unicorn (24. Mai 2009)

wir haben plötzlich jede Menge Fischbabies im Teich.
Haben unsere 4 Goldies vom letzten Jahr gelaicht oder kann es sein dass es doch andere Fische sind, die irgendwie reingekommen sind?

Könnt ihr erkennen um was für ein Baby es sich hier handelt?


----------



## March (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

Das müssten Goldfische sein. 
Zumindest schaut es wegen der "langen" Rückenflosse danach aus.
(Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher)


----------



## unicorn (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

danke dass du überhaupt geantwortet hast - wird schon richtig sein


----------



## March (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

Gern geschehen!


----------



## PatriciaW (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*


----------



## unicorn (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

also irgendwie hab ich doch Zweifel.......
sollen Goldfischkinder nicht schwarz sein?
die neuesten Fotos zeigen orangefarbene Wangen:


----------



## Christine (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

Hallo Manuela,

irgendwie sieht der für mich aus, als ob ihm der Kiemendeckel fehlt


----------



## unicorn (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

hallo Christine,

ich hab ihm aber nix abgemacht!
morgen mach ich nochmal Aufnahmen von größeren.
Haben übrigens auch schwarze im Teich - die gleiche Größe... kann es sein dass ich 2 Arten Fische habe?
Was haltet ihr von Elritzen? Kann ich mir die irgendwie "eingefangen" haben?


----------



## Christine (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

Hi Manuela,

ich sag nicht, das Du die abgemacht hast, ich sag nur, es sieht aus, als ob sie fehlt.

Und Elritzen sind das nicht.


----------



## unicorn (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

hab heute ma 2 verschiedene rausgefischt.
Werd euch dann auch nicht mehr nerven - versprochen! :__ nase


----------



## Inken (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

Hallo Manuela! 

Ich habe dir Fotos von unserem Goldfischbaby aus dem letzten Jahr herausgesucht, bevor es seine Farbe änderte. Ich finde, es besteht schon eine Ähnlichkeit, oder? 

Daher tippe ich auch auf __ Goldfisch!


----------



## unicorn (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

hallo Inken,
endlich mal eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit. Ich denke, du hast recht - herzlichen Dank!
Dann kann ich wohl nächstes Jahr auch im Flohmarkt inserieren


----------



## andreas w. (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

hi manuela,

erstens kann das schon sein, dass das hier kleine goldfischchen sind, gib ihnen noch ein paar wochen zeit zum wachsen, dann ist es einfacher festzustellen.

zweitens kann das schon sein, das ohne dein zutun anderes getier in deinem teich aufwächst. z.b. vögel und ähnliches verschleppt oft laich und ähnliches von teich zu teich. 

gesehen hab ich´s noch nicht, aber schon öfters gehört und davon gelesen. soll funktionieren.

also - lass die kleinen mal machen, dann siehst du weiter.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

Hallo Manuela,
warum solltest Du nervenwar doch ne nette Frage
Hast Du nur Goldfische oder auch Shubunkins im Teich
Die Shubunkins haben die wildesten Farben(durchsichtige Kiemendeckel?)
Ansonsten sind meine jungen Goldis braungrün bis kupferfarbend

Und sonst immer her mit Deinen Fragen.


----------



## andreas w. (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

....und ausserdem, nur wer fragen stellt, bekommt auch antworten.

immer weiter so. gruß


----------



## unicorn (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

danke, lieb von Euch!

@Christian und Frauke
wir haben nur Goldis - an andere trauen wir uns nicht ran da wir ausser dem kleinen Springbrunnen nix an Technik haben und auch nicht wollen.

Na, dann warte ich mal ab - sie wachsen ja relativ schnell


----------



## unicorn (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

so, habe heute mal neue Bildchen.
die beiden goldfarbenen sind 3 cm groß, der bunte 2 cm

ich wundere mich nur weil es immer heißt, Goldfischbabies wären schwarz.
Habe sogar welche im Teich gesehen, die wie Albinos aussehen.

Kann es sein dass unser weißer, der goldbraune und ein orangener alle gelaicht haben und die schon jetzt aussehen wie die Mamas?


----------



## JoergK (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

Hallo Ihr lieben,

auch wir haben am WE ein paar Neulinge entdeckt. 
Einen hab ich 'erwischt'...

Müssen eigentlich auch kleine Goldies sein, zur Zei so ca 12 mm.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Findling (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

Hallo Manuela,



unicorn schrieb:


> so, habe heute mal neue Bildchen.
> die beiden goldfarbenen sind 3 cm groß, der bunte 2 cm
> 
> ich wundere mich nur weil es immer heißt, Goldfischbabies wären schwarz.
> ...




Hierzu möchte ich mal anmerken, dass "schwarze" Goldfischbabies wohl nicht existieren. 

Wildfische sind in der freien Natur gewöhnlich farblich ihrer Umgebung etwas angepasst (Tarnung). Von oben gesehen wirken sie daher dunkel (meist so ein schlamm-braun-grün - nicht schwarz) damit sie sich nicht so sehr vom normalerweise dunklen Untergrund abheben, von unten (Bauchseite) sind sie hell, damit sie gegen den helleren Himmel/Wasseroberfläche nicht so gut erkannt werden können. Die Farbe ist somit ein natürlicher Schutz vor Fressfeinden. Abweichungen in der Farbe machen Tiere (nicht nur Fische) für ihre Feinde leichter erkennbar und daher sind solche Mutationen in der Natur eher selten, weil sie meist nicht lange überleben.

Goldfische sind eine durch menschliche Zuchtauswahl entstandene Farbvariante ganz gewöhnlich gefärbter Fische. Die überwiegende Zahl hat zuerst die Naturfarbe (dunkler Rücken und zum Bauch hin immer heller werdend) und färben sich dann mit der Zeit um - andere sind schon als Babies rot oder hell (weiß?). Vielleicht ist es ja ein Schutzmechanismus, damit die meisten Babies erst bunt (= auffällig für Feinde) werden, wenn sie von ihrer Entwicklung her besser in der Lage sind zu überleben? Jetzt frage aber bitte nicht, wann sich die Kleinen denn umfärben. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das ganz unterschiedlich - manche beginnen schon nach einigen Tagen/Wochen, andere erst nach Monaten, manche auch gar nicht. Letzteres dürfte wohl mit der Vererbungslehre  erklärbar sein, wonach ja in periodischem Abstand immer wieder mal die Grundfarbe von Farb-Züchtungen auftaucht. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## unicorn (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

lieber Manfred,

DAS ist doch mal eine vernünftige Aussage, die sogar einer ollen Oma wie mir einleuchtet - herzlichen Dank dafür!


----------



## Christian und Frauke (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

Hallo Oma Ela,
sieht mir sehr nach Shubunkins aus,zumindest bei den bunten 
wen Du keine hast,haben Deine Goldies vieleicht Shubis in den Genen


----------



## unicorn (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

wenn das so sein sollte Christian und Frauke (kann man euch auch abkürzen???) dann aber:

:freu
:freu
:freu


----------



## Christian und Frauke (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*


----------



## unicorn (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*


ich habs...
man nehme eure jeweiligen beiden letzten Buchstaben, dann haben wir:

ANKE


----------



## andreas w. (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischbabies*

danke, anke


----------

